
Agonia: A text-based adventure/fighting RPG - hackertux
https://agonialands.com/
======
Pamar
Is it possible to play in coop mode with one or more geographically dispersed
friends?

I am currently playing Original Sin (on Steam) with a friend who lives 6-700
km away, and I might involve more people if this is supported.

~~~
aloisdg
We love playing Original Sin with my SO. We are both rpg players and we are
currently waiting for Baldur's Gate 3 by Larian Studio (studio behind DOS). Is
there any other modern crpg we could play in coop? Any recommendations?

------
Belouch
Hello all, I am one of the devs of the game. Thanks to Hackertux for promoting
the game here. I am happy to answer any question. We also have a very active
community on Discord where all players are happy to answer questions or help
new players. Belouch

~~~
Belouch
[https://discordapp.com/invite/6qAqyRp](https://discordapp.com/invite/6qAqyRp)

------
HenryBemis
I liked web/browser-based games (not text-games). I was playing Cafysteria,
Shilla, and Fallensword. Out of the three only FS keeps going strong (just
rejoined the game a few days ago).

I wish though Shilla would come back, that was a much more fun game!

~~~
orangetea
You just reminded me of a browser-based game called Omerta. Was really into it
back in the day. The multiplayer aspect of it took place on IRC. Nostalgic.

------
Razortooth
Hi Guys, I am one of the leaders of a group dedicated to welcoming and
equipping newcomers to our faction. Should you wish to try the game and join
the Forsaken faction, send me a message ingame! :)

------
atum47
I'm working on a new game. I usually develop my games using javascript and
gamas cause its very easy to port it to various systems / platforms. This game
I'm intending to release as a comercial product, so I was thinking in selling
it on xbox on steam. I guess I could publish on the web,, like you are doing,
but how you monetize your game?

~~~
hombre_fatal
A game like this is almost impossible to really monetize. It's hard enough to
compete being 100% free. It's basically limited to a labor of love.

~~~
ExtremePopcorn
Donations won't offset the dev time, but can be significant with a few
thousand players. I briefly tried two PBBGs recently (idlescape.com +
avabur.com) and could see from the chat that both were bringing in at least
thousands a month. The former hasn't been around very long, though, and the
latter had microtransactions and somewhat cheap dopamine mechanics.

~~~
atum47
nice, I'll visit those links

------
LeoTinnitus
How is this different than a MUD?

~~~
brlewis
Despite the HN headline, from the screenshots it looks graphical.

